# Does anyone have a complete Summon Nature's Ally list?



## Pielorinho (Aug 20, 2006)

I've got a level 16 druid with augment summoning, which means that summoning critters is one of my main schticks (especially since the party has got three melee monsters in it already, so I don't need to go frontline myself).  I've been working for the last half-hour to create index cards for my creatures, but at this level, it takes forever to make a single card.  Greater air elementals, for example, mean i need to write down all their stats, modify attack bonus but not damage, write down how a whirlwind works, cross-reference the save DC, modify it for str, write down about the whirlwind's secondary cloud effects, etc.

If anyone has the stats for the creatures in a spreadsheet or word document, that'd save me tons of time, and earn my gratitude.  Anyone?  Anyone?

Daniel


----------



## Staffan (Aug 20, 2006)

Try the top links at http://www.greyhawkonline.com/smetzger/summon/


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 20, 2006)

I love you, Staffan.

Daniel


----------



## Fat Daddy (Aug 20, 2006)

*Ditto*



			
				Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I love you, Staffan.
> 
> Daniel




Me too!  That link rocks!


----------



## TheNovaLord (Aug 20, 2006)

wot we need is some kind sould to update the summon spells list to include all the available monster from MM2-MM4 and other books


----------



## Staffan (Aug 20, 2006)

Problem with that is that those aren't readily available in an easy-to-use text-based format. If you look in the right place you can find them in PDF (but that would probably have legal issues - I don't know if they have them at DTRPG, but no-one in their right mind pays full cover price for a PDF of a book they already own anyway), but that's not as easily copy/pasted.

Plus, there would be legal issues of distributing such stats anyway.


----------



## TheNovaLord (Aug 20, 2006)

wasnt thinking of stats, just the names really. Would a list saying 'the following monster could be used for summon monster I' 

Storm rat from MM XVII
Talking pig from the book of fairy tales III

etc.

be legal?

JohnD


----------



## Staffan (Aug 20, 2006)

I am not a lawyer, but I'm pretty sure that would be legal. I think indexing like that is generally considered "fair use".


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Aug 22, 2006)

Attached are the summoned nature's ally I-IX sta blocks in MMIV format.  I've included descriptions, languages, and pictures (where available).  I've also worked up the stats for animal growth, augmented, and animal growth + augmented (thus four separate sets).  The critters are 4 per page.  The idea is to print them out on cardstock and then cut them out.  Feel free to use them however you wish, modify them, and redistribute them, but don't hold me liable for anything.

*NOTE*: Fortunately/Unfortunately they also have various houserules and error corrections.  I welcome comments on that (I've started a few threads on some of it recently), but I'm sure they will not break your game even if used as is (and nothing else uses those houserules).  It should not be too onerous to re-alter them to be core, though how you handle the undefined cases is beyond me.


			
				Houserules Used said:
			
		

> *House Rules Incorporated Into These Stat Blocks*
> These changes are clearly house rules, for good or ill.  If you have a question/problem on any particular one, let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vorput (Aug 22, 2006)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Attached are the summoned nature's ally I-IX sta blocks in MMIV format.




...Awesome... just awesome.  Infiniti- you're amazing.  The stats/cards alone would be one thing- but modified to include Animal growth and A.S.  Just awesome.  These will be a staple next time I play a druid.

Vorp


----------



## Goldmoon (Aug 22, 2006)

A little off topic but I have done the same thing for feats for several different books. I made them into index cards which I laminated. If anyone wants them let me know or should I include them as attachements?


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Aug 22, 2006)

Vorput said:
			
		

> ...Awesome... just awesome.  Infiniti- you're amazing.  The stats/cards alone would be one thing- but modified to include Animal growth and A.S.  Just awesome.  These will be a staple next time I play a druid.
> 
> Vorp



 To be honest, I did them for myself and my wife.  The fact that y'all may benefit is just an added bonus.  Why keep all my hard work for myself?  I just hope that anyone desiring RAW only is not too off-put.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 23, 2006)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Attached are the summoned nature's ally I-IX sta blocks in MMIV format.




Nice bit of work. Would you like to know about any potential errors that get detected?

For instance, the Animal Growthed versions don't seem to show the DR 10/magic that they get from the spell, unless I'm looking in the wrong place 

Cheers


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Aug 23, 2006)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Nice bit of work. Would you like to know about any potential errors that get detected?



 Yes, please.



			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> For instance, the Animal Growthed versions don't seem to show the DR 10/magic that they get from the spell, unless I'm looking in the wrong place



 D'oh!  Rassafrassin'...

I'll fix it tomorrow (EST) and edit the post above.  So sorry about the glaring mistake.


----------



## Nail (Aug 23, 2006)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> D'oh!  Rassafrassin'...
> 
> I'll fix it tomorrow (EST) and edit the post above.  So sorry about the glaring mistake.



No worries, mate.

For my Clr "summoner" (played to level 21), I wrote out all of the stats for all of the Summoned Monster list --and then made combat counters for them all too!  It's a lot of work, and errors creep in all the time.  

If no one had found errors in your files, I would have been forced to think of you as a God.

(Whew!)


----------



## Staffan (Aug 23, 2006)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Attached are the summoned nature's ally I-IX sta blocks in MMIV format.



Sah-weet! Thank you, these will be helpful next time someone wants to play a druid 

I don't suppose you have them for Summon Monster too?


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Aug 23, 2006)

I update the files above with:
1. DR 10/Magic for animal growth
2. Removed Word bloat (files are smaller).
3. Marked them as Read Only so that Word bloat will not happen without you knowing about it (obviously you can turn this off to change them if you wish).


			
				Staffan said:
			
		

> I don't suppose you have them for Summon Monster too?



 I will have them for Summon Monster, eventually.  Not sure how soon that will be.


> If no one had found errors in your files, I would have been forced to think of you as a God.



 I would, too.   But, such a glaring error...One thing that was actually good about doing four sets was that it made me look over in relative detail and find a lot of mistakes myself.  I think the number of mistakes in these are very minimal (assuming you don't count the houserules as mistakes or disagree with the "corrections.")


----------



## brehobit (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry for raising the dead here, but... 


			
				Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> I will have them for Summon Monster, eventually.  Not sure how soon that will be.



Any chance anyone has something like this?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## brehobit (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyone?

Is I2K still around?

Mark


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have not done it yet because I've been considering some house rules regarding summon monster (re: a thread in the House Rules forum).  And, I've been quite busy with my second son since Sept. and a new job recently.


----------



## brehobit (Mar 12, 2007)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> I have not done it yet because I've been considering some house rules regarding summon monster (re: a thread in the House Rules forum).  And, I've been quite busy with my second son since Sept. and a new job recently.



:-(

Life does that to you.  My #2 is now 10 months old, so believe me, I understand...

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## krull (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank your for these!
My wife is playing her first ever game and wanted to play a Druid. these are going to help her out greatly!


----------

